
Ask HN: How do you keep your (always online) Windows pc safe? - jozydapozy
I&#x27;ve installed a virus scanner and enabled the windows firewall. Still I&#x27;m afraid my Windows-machine is not safe. How do you monitor your system for intruders or what software do you install in your &#x27;first 5 minutes on your windows Machine&#x27;?
======
J_Darnley
Common sense and paranoia. What do I install in my first 5 minutes? Winamp,
Palemoon, Thunderbird.

------
hackney
The best way would be to have a hardware firewall isolating the actual pc.

------
lazylizard
update the os? browser with noscript? update the browser? ublock and/or
spybot? canarytokens?

